# EOS M Flash Diffuser



## kejur (Aug 4, 2013)

I recently bought a flash diffuser for the 90ex that came with the EOS M kit. Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flash-Bounce-Diffuser-Cap-Box-Canon-Speedlite-90EX-Flashgun-Flash-/321104431670?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item4ac350ca36. Before I bought it I read some reviews (I did a Google search for Canon 90ex Flash Diffuser) and it looks like every hit is the same product). People complained that it wasn't a good fit and would pop off. I figured for around $5.00 I'd give it a shot. Well, it is a good fit and doesn't just pop off. I haven't gone running around with it, so maybe if you want to leave it on all day it could loosen or pop off. It doesn't snap on. Anyway, it definitely does what it's supposed to. It softens the flash and makes it a little more even. Obviously being able to bounce a flash gives much better results. However, this definitely does the trick for the 90ex. Considering that it came in the kit and many purchasers of the EOS M didn't even have to pay for the flash, it's hard to complain about it.


----------



## Tyroop (Aug 4, 2013)

This looks interesting - thanks for the link. Unfortunately, they won't ship to where I live but I would expect that some other brands will appear locally soon.

I have found that despite TTL, subjects are overexposed when shot from around 1-2m away and the light looks a bit harsh. Dialling in -2/3 of a stop FEC gets about the right exposure .. if I remember, and if I have time to do this before taking flash shots at close range. I'm sure that such a diffuser would help soften things up and make the lighting more even. When taking shots from slightly further away the flash exposure is fine.

The thing that bugs me most about the flash is that it turns itself off after a set time. My larger EX flashes just go to sleep and than wake up automatically when I press the shutter button half way. The 90EX goes off completely and needs to be physically switched on again. It doesn't have much battery life, with just two AAA batteries, which I guess is why it does this, but it's quite annoying.

My two year-old was in a show yesterday and I needed to use flash. The 90EX kept turning itself off and I took several shots thinking the flash was switched on when it wasn't. 

http://phil.uk.net/photography/canon_EOS_M.html


----------



## Phenix205 (Aug 4, 2013)

It's sold for $1.99 on the rainbowimaging website. But you need to order more than $15 to get your order fulfilled. So I ordered a hand strap and a few other small items.


----------



## bainsybike (Aug 4, 2013)

> The thing that bugs me most about the flash is that it turns itself off after a set time



You can disable this feature - the manual tells you how.


----------



## drjlo (Aug 6, 2013)

With such a small and low-output flash, placing more plastic stuff to diffuse is going to end up compromising the already-low output too much. I ordered one anyway, not to use as diffuser for direct flash work, but to further downplay the 90EX's optical trigger light for my off-camera Canon flash.


----------

